# Bulk Rice and Beans



## Prometheus (Feb 19, 2021)

Hi all, 
Looking to buy bulk 50lb bags+ in New York but drawing blanks. I'm trying to avoid buying online but don't know what to do. Ideas?


----------



## sniper69 (Sep 23, 2007)

Maybe use this site (lists places that sell bulk food in New York). Where to Buy Zero Waste, Bulk Food in New York — Litterless

Or use your location and check New York, NY - Farmers Markets / Family Farms / CSA / Organic Food / Pick your Own (this link is close to New York City, but you can change locations)

In Athens, NY Organic Black Beans 25lb Bag

Hope this helps as a starting point.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

The biggest bulk bags I know of are what Sam's Club carries. Not 50 lb but they have big bags of rice. They do not have big bags of beans.


----------



## sniper69 (Sep 23, 2007)

Danaus29 said:


> The biggest bulk bags I know of are what Sam's Club carries. Not 50 lb but they have big bags of rice. They do not have big bags of beans.


The big bags of rice at Sams and Costco are generally 20-25 pounds. If just looking for pinto beans, walmart usually sells 10 pound bags of their great value brand.


----------



## Wellbuilt (Dec 25, 2020)

I think every one sells 25 lb bags mine comes in big white bags from sams club 25 so a buck a pound


----------



## doc- (Jun 26, 2015)

I have to wonder if the small financial advantage of buying 50 lb bags vs 20-25 lb-ers is worth the PITA of dealing with it once it's opened?...Any storage problems of larger vs smaller bags? A 25 ll bag can go on a shelf. A 50 lb bag probably can only go on the floor.


----------



## po boy (Jul 12, 2010)

There is a very large Hispanic grocery near me and they sell several varieties of fifty-pound bags of dried beans. Check Hispanic stores near you.


----------



## Evons hubby (Oct 3, 2005)

I’d check Hispanic restaurants, they surely have access to bulk beans and rice.


----------



## Tom Horn (Feb 10, 2021)

Prometheus said:


> Hi all,
> Looking to buy bulk 50lb bags+ in New York but drawing blanks. I'm trying to avoid buying online but don't know what to do. Ideas?


I am not sure why you are reluctant to purchase online, however, this is a fantastic resource.

WebstaurantStore: Restaurant Supplies & Foodservice Equipment

As with most places shipping is a killer, but webrestaurant has a "plus" option that saves a fortune on shipping costs. They have a free 30 day trial, which I used and bought quite a few supplies with. After 30 days the plus goes to like $99 per month, but you can cancel after your 30 day trial. They offer 15 different beans and a mixed bean soup mix, all for around $1 per pound in 20 pound increments.

They have beaucoup other stuff too. Just cruise the site. You could lay in quite a stockpile as their base prices are very reasonable.

Here is a method for storing loose dry beans in five gallon buckets:




> *Dry Ice Treatment for Dry Beans*
> 
> Dry ice is the preferred method for treatment when storing in a 5-gallon plastic bucket. Dry ice is frozen carbon dioxide (CO2), and is available in many grocery stores. It is heavier than air and displaces oxygen.
> 
> ...


----------



## Prometheus (Feb 19, 2021)

Thanks everyone. Actually found 50lb bags of rice at Sam's Club this morning. Will continue onward towards beans. I was trying to avoid big box etc.


----------



## Evons hubby (Oct 3, 2005)

https://www.shop411.com/shopping?qsrc=999&qo=semQuery&ad=semD&o=1463664&l=sem&askid=d136d6a2-cc33-4ca4-aab7-2438b1c7fd77-0-sf_gsm&q=pinto%20beans%20bulk&dqi=&am=modifiedbroad&an=google_s&gclid=EAIaIQobChMIi_CfnuvY7wIVbjizAB1z8Qw1EAMYASAAEgL2CvD_BwE


----------



## Wellbuilt (Dec 25, 2020)

Well what type of rice how much for 50lbs


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

there are a lot of varieties of rice , check out an Asian grocery lots of different types, we tried several and the wife prefers Riceland ex long white. she likes a fluffy rice.

CaliRose was also good.

rice prices went up with covid several of the 40 or 50 pound bags are getting close to a buck a pound.

the 20 pound bags of Riceland we are paying 8.49 a little under 50 cents a pound currently.

5 1/2 minutes under pressure in the pressure cooker and release the pressure and it is done to perfection

we eat most of our rice with stir fried vegetables other rice types may be better for with beans.

store what you eat , eat what you store. 
having 100 pounds of rice you don't care for because it was the lowest price is a lot food you won't enjoy. an enjoyable rice at a good price that you want to eat is preferable.


----------



## Wellbuilt (Dec 25, 2020)

Canilla rice is good it just seam a buck a pound is Expensive . 
I’ll have to look around a little .


----------



## oregon woodsmok (Dec 19, 2010)

New York is a long ways from where I am but surely there are restaurant supply stores. They will have 50 pound bags of rice and beans.


----------



## Forcast (Apr 15, 2014)

How are you storing for long term use?
I had to seal mine in glass jars because sealed in bags and in totes ment mice
Didnt have new metal trash can at the time


----------



## Max Overhead (Feb 22, 2021)

Prometheus, I recommend brown rice because it has the protein and can keep you alive all on its own. To that end, I recommend finding the oriental supply store in your town where the chinese restauraunts get their stuff. I haven't seen fifty pound sacks, but twenty pound sacks are only a little over a dollar a pound.


----------



## Max Overhead (Feb 22, 2021)

Also, Thomas Sheridan gave good advice in a talk he gave last night. Make hard tack biscuits (flour, water, salt). Should keep for only about two hundred years!


----------



## claytonpiano (Feb 3, 2005)

Brown rice is not good for long term storage. It will definitely sour. (Yes, personal stupid experience.) That being said, we do buy bulk brown rice and freeze it. We keep some out in glass jars with lids. White rice on the other hand is practically eternal. Storage = milar bags, oxygen and moisture absorbers and 5 gallon food grade buckets. It will keep almost forever and no mice. However, if you open the bag, then you must either reseal or place in jars with lids. As for beans and such....Amish type stores can order them in bulk and have for us. Anyplace that carries Dutch Valley Foods should be able to get it for you. There is a produce stand in Southern Virginia that beats Sams and the Restaurant store prices, but that is definitely too far for you to come. I have not seen kidney beans in 50 pound bags in a long time locally.


----------



## po boy (Jul 12, 2010)

For storage in smaller amounts use Pete bottles and oxygen absorbers. Juice bottles, large mouthwash bottles, etc








Longer-Term Food Supply


Longer-Term Food Supply




www.churchofjesuschrist.org


----------



## doc- (Jun 26, 2015)

--got to thinking about this--- from the prepping standpoint, forget the rice and go with potatoes....Anybody can grow potatoes. They're like weeds. Rice is grown with a little more difficulty on a homestead.


White rice is little more than sugar. Brown rice has a little more vits & mins, but not much. It has 10% RDA of protein....Potatoes are loaded with vits & mins and have 15% RDA of protein...

Anybody can grow potatoes. They're ;like weeds. Growing rice is difficult for most homesteaders. Potatoes are easy to store.

Rice, white, glutinous, cooked Nutrition Facts & Calories (self.com)
Rice, brown, long-grain, cooked Nutrition Facts & Calories (self.com) 
Potato, flesh and skin, raw Nutrition Facts & Calories (self.com)


----------



## Evons hubby (Oct 3, 2005)

doc- said:


> --got to thinking about this--- from the prepping standpoint, forget the rice and go with potatoes....Anybody can grow potatoes. They're like weeds. Rice is grown with a little more difficulty on a homestead.
> 
> 
> White rice is little more than sugar. Brown rice has a little more vits & mins, but not much. It has 10% RDA of protein....Potatoes are loaded with vits & mins and have 15% RDA of protein...
> ...


Potatoes can be problematic as well.


----------



## Wellbuilt (Dec 25, 2020)

I tried planting potato’s last year and it went bust , I had a few buckets of potato’s . 
Rice is a good thing to have around its cheep you can get a pallet for thin money and it keeps for ever , it’s money in the bank .👍


----------



## doc- (Jun 26, 2015)

Wellbuilt said:


> I tried planting potato’s last year and it went bust , I had a few buckets of potato’s .
> Rice is a good thing to have around its cheep you can get a pallet for thin money and it *keeps for ever* , it’s money in the bank .👍


But it's nothing more than sugar. minimal vits, mins or protein.

If you were to eat potatoes daily, one plant would supply one person for only 3-5 days, so you'd need to plant on the order of 100 plants...Buckets on the balcony won't do it, but if you're living in an apt, you won't survive a long term SHTF situation there anyway. ....As far as cost, $20 will get you started and then you'll have plants forever.

If we're talking about personal taste, we can't argue...If we're talking about nutritional & economic efficiency for survivalist purposes, forget the rice.

We haven't mentioned the BEANS-- easily the BEST vegetable source of nutrition-- 1 cu supplies you with 85% of the RDA of protein, and over 100% of Thiamine & Folate-- two of the most difficult vits to get otherwise. Beans, black, mature seeds, raw Nutrition Facts & Calories (self.com)


----------



## Wellbuilt (Dec 25, 2020)

Hey doc , I like potato’s allso but I can’t jam them in a small space in my Bacement 
When every one is hungry (now )
rice will do the trick . 
I tryed potato’s last year but I think I started too late . 
The seed potato’s I bought had no eyes when they came so I planted half . 
And I save half for a later planting I had lots of eyes but they dident get planted till the end of may. 
I’m going to have to work on the growing thing . 
I can get some grass to grow , but that’s about it . 
I was a boy in Norway and we planted potato’s 3 times a year but it’s cool there so the potato’sdid better thru the summer
We had other crops but at9 years old I was in charge of digging a bucket of potato’s 
Every day by 300 so my ant could get them on the table by 500 for dinner 
I’ll tell you what , it was a fair amount of work filling a bucket with small golf ball size potato’s god forbid my uncle checked the beds and I was leaving potato’s behind , or I was bruising the potatoes with my little three prong rake


----------



## Max Overhead (Feb 22, 2021)

Grow potatoes in a trashcan. Just add dirt as the plant grows. Harvest will be dead easy. And stock rice. That's the answer for starch, as far as my mind can figure. If you have dependents, you're just further up **** creek, that is all.


----------



## doc- (Jun 26, 2015)

Wellbuilt said:


> Hey doc , I like potato’s allso but I can’t jam them in a small space in my Bacement


My yield from 250+ potato plants (~300lb) is kept in a 3x2x2ft bin in the garage.



Max Overhead said:


> Grow potatoes in a trashcan. Just add dirt as the plant grows. Harvest will be dead easy. And stock rice. That's the answer for starch, as far as my mind can figure. If you have dependents, you're just further up **** creek, that is all.


a) one or two plants in a trash can will get you less than 10 servings of potatoes-- hardly worth it. That same garbage can would hold 50 lb of rice ( 50 yrs worth for me).

b) Rice will give you ONLY starch. Potatoes are quite rich in vits & mins as well as starch.

BTW-- it's not a matter of rice OR potatoes. No reason you can't do both.


----------



## Wellbuilt (Dec 25, 2020)

doc- said:


> My yield from 250+ potato plants (~300lb) is kept in a 3x2x2ft bin in the garage.
> That’s a nice load of taters , but we eat a 5 lb bag in one night some times more , so 60 days worth I would need at least double that .
> ‘how big a plot do you have for taters ?
> We had 100x50 plots out side the back door , Cabich was next to it .
> I haven back there in 45 years


----------



## doc- (Jun 26, 2015)

I plant 'em 12" apart in rows 44" apart so I can run the tractor down the rows to hill them twice. The plot is 100' x 30'. The hiller is just two disks on a bar. For planting, I use a middle buster to dig the trench and adjust the spacing on the hiller to bury 'em....I may run a row of beans down the middle between rows after the hilling.

After seeing that organic potatoes sell for $4-8 per lb (!!??), I planted 500 seeds last week, hoping to sell a couple hundred lb @ a buck or two a lb. That'll at least pay for the equipment.


----------



## Evons hubby (Oct 3, 2005)

doc- said:


> I plant 'em 12" apart in rows 44" apart so I can run the tractor down the rows to hill them twice. The plot is 100' x 30'. The hiller is just two disks on a bar. For planting, I use a middle buster to dig the trench and adjust the spacing on the hiller to bury 'em....I may run a row of beans down the middle between rows after the hilling.
> 
> After seeing that organic potatoes sell for $4-8 per lb (!!??), I planted 500 seeds last week, hoping to sell a couple hundred lb @ a buck or two a lb. That'll at least pay for the equipment.


I plant mine about eight inches apart, in rows 36” apart. Back in the day I planted 2,500 lbs of seed per year, about one and half acres.


----------



## Wellbuilt (Dec 25, 2020)

Nice, my soil is not good at my place . It’s mostly round river rock fill around the house . 
I just bought 15 acres along my Mountain ridge I have a usable piece of land 700 x 250’
Wide . 
‘there are alot of trees that need to get cut and then the place needs to be stumped . 
The soil on top is more like moss and vine for about 10” deep then rich black dirt . 
There is blue stone chips 2/3” buy 3/8 thick every where maybe mixed 20% , it’s hard to get the cleaned out . They slip thru my rake . maybe a rock hound would work ? 
Do you think I could just disk the ground and let it sit for a few years ?


----------



## doc- (Jun 26, 2015)

What you gotta do is singlehandedly capture 250 of the Kaiser's troops and then the appreciative townsfolk will buy you a good piece of bottom land... It worked for Sgt. York, anyways.


----------



## Wellbuilt (Dec 25, 2020)

doc- said:


> What you gotta do is singlehandedly capture 250 of the Kaiser's troops and then the appreciative townsfolk will buy you a good piece of bottom land... It worked for Sgt. York, anyways.


Not going to happen


----------



## muleskinner2 (Oct 7, 2007)

They can both be found on Amazon, and the shipping is free.


----------

